# California (now day 5 of 13)



## Frank F.

This year I have been outside Europe for the first time I took 3000 shots with bracketing, so 9000 clicks.

Now as christmas approaches I start to really digest the whole experience.

#1 Our first Air BnB in Gianera Street, Santa Clara


----------



## goooner

Is the vignette on purpose? Does not add anything to the shot imo. Did you bracket this shot? If so I don't see the reason behind it. Sorry this photo does not 'speak' to me.


----------



## Frank F.

I added the vignette on purpose and I like it that way. The result of my panography was too perfect for my liking and I associate old photo books with the topic. Lots of pics to follow


----------



## Didereaux

I agree with gooner, this photo has nothing at all going for it.
Might want to consider posting these in the 'Just for Fun' forum.  If the rest are like this one I foresee some harsh critiques coming down.


----------



## Frank F.

I do see dislike but I do not see critique yet


----------



## Frank F.

#2 Highway to Livermore


----------



## Frank F.

#3 Street trees in St. Lawrence


----------



## jcdeboever

Frank F. said:


> This year I have been outside Europe for the first time I took 3000 shots with bracketing, so 9000 clicks.
> 
> Now as christmas approaches I start to really digest the whole experience.
> 
> #1 Our first Air BnB in Gianera Street, Santa Clara
> 
> View attachment 131107



I think on this site, most people will not appreciate an urban panoramic landscape. I think it was keen of you to utilize the powerlines as a leading line and framing line in this landscape. I also feel bad for whoever lives in that house, they have a railroad, oil tanks, grid power lines, parking garage, and construction surrounding them.

I find it fascinating at what catches your eye since you are coming from another country. I sense they may be totally different from your environment and exhilarating for you. Thanks for posting them, I enjoy them.


----------



## jcdeboever

Frank F. said:


> #2 Highway to Livermore
> 
> View attachment 131130



I can't critique this drive by other than to say I feel the excitement of your vision. The color reminds me of Fuji Reala film pushed a stop or two. I like the juxtaposition of the mountains and the Starbucks.


----------



## jcdeboever

Frank F. said:


> #3 Street trees in St. Lawrence
> 
> View attachment 131131



This one has a feel of anticipation to it. It reminds me of the 70's and has a mysterious warming blur to it, almost like a dirty cell phone lens but more direct.


----------



## Designer

Frank F. said:


> .. I associate old photo books with the topic.


I say you have duplicated the style very nicely.  Well done!


----------



## Gary A.

These all feel like film and cheap film (lol). Like these were captured with a box type camera in the '60's. Good job.  I get a Eggleston-esque feel from these. You see the world differently than most and even your photography expresses who you are. The golden hills, freeway and strip mall = Everyday California.


----------



## Designer

I think it is interesting to find out how a visitor sees a place relative to how a native sees it.


----------



## jcdeboever

Designer said:


> I think it is interesting to find out how a visitor sees a place relative to how a native sees it.



I agree 100%. The wonder and excitement really shows in his captures.


----------



## Frank F.

#4 mountains in the distance


----------



## Frank F.

Sorry if I appeared harsh earlier.

I encourage any body to say he/she likes a picture or not! 

Critique is something else:

Critique means to tell what you like about a picture and what you do not like and also tell me why.

Critique is daring!:

I show something of myself with my picture and you start a conversation with me by showing something of yourself with your words


----------



## Frank F.

Gary A. said:


> You see the world differently than most and even your photography expresses who you are. The golden hills, freeway and strip mall = Everyday California.




That is a huge compliment! I hope you are still with me after a few hundred shots. These are all from my day one in America 9 October 2016, only the "Highway to Livermore" could be later, because I took this picture with my phone. The others are taken with the D500 or D600 and an assortment of 10 Kilos of glass...


----------



## Frank F.

#5 Levis Stadium, Santa Clara


----------



## Frank F.

#6 Eight seconds to cross


----------



## Frank F.

#7 Mercedes


----------



## Frank F.

jcdeboever said:


> I think it was keen of you to utilize the powerlines as a leading line and framing line in this landscape. I also feel bad for whoever lives in that house, they have a railroad, oil tanks, grid power lines, parking garage, and construction surrounding them.



This is an AirBnB venue. Very nice Chinese family.

They got all infrastructure inclusive here for 110 Bucks per night: Airplanes going over the house 24/7, Huge gasoline tanks, a central transformer station, an amusement park with a roller coaster till late, a big Football-Stadium ... only the freeway and the Amtrack are too far away to hear ... pity


----------



## Frank F.

#8 Nantucket Circle Gated Community


----------



## Frank F.

#9 Nantucket Circle Gated Community


----------



## Frank F.

#10 Nantucket Circle Gated Community


----------



## bulldurham

The critique is an art form in of itself. There are many ways to approach a critique and I know I've ruffled more than one feather on here with my own. C'est la vie but I'm just not into a lot of unnecessary warm fuzzies. It accomplishes nothing other than encouraging one to do more bad work.

As to all your images in this post, and I cannot single one of them out for a more favorable response, I find them totally unwarranted to favorable comment. The exposures are minimally charged, the framing as if shot literally from the hip with no real "art" in mind. The subject matter, however intended as "everyday life" in CA, well I lived there most of my formative years and I found nothing that I can definitively say ties me back to my past. 

You seem overly enamored with trickery to "make" the shot - vignetting, color saturation, and blurring via an ortonish effect which do even less to make me want to look further. Why not put some of this effort into first learning the craft of photography: exposure, framing, composition and proper post production work, then work on developing a style that evokes both an understanding of your medium as well as an art to what you are trying to accomplish.

I give this effort a D-


----------



## Frank F.

Interesting observation, yet difficult to draw any information about my photography from your post. It is more about you, right?

You basicly say that after roughly 500.000 shots and 33 years I have learned nothing you can value as anything.

Now I am interested in what kind of shots you might like and value. (I looked up some recent posts, mostly technical bird shots, some nicely designed bird shots)

I suspect these shots are shots I consider worthless in my book. (no, just boring, most of them)

So after all we might have different ways to see the world which is perfectly alright for me. (I can not tell from what I have seen)

Can you point me to images you DO like? (Images by others)


----------



## The_Traveler

bulldurham said:


> Well, let's go to the posts to likes and then make a comparison. Not everyone thinks my work is boring or worthless...au contraire, I am rating in at 133% whereas you are rating in at .32% likes to posts.



It's remarkable that you think that the number of likes/posts is meaningful in any way. 

I don't care for these, specifically because they are too close to copies of Egglestion's style, an attempt to make the banal important through processing.
Once its done, its done for me.
These would be great for a MFA student, meta-art, where the meaning of a larger idea is much more important than any content of any photo and the repetition of the specific type of execution is important.


----------



## bulldurham

I really don't put as much emphasis on this as you might think and was only using it in response to what I perceived as a personal affront. Frankly, I should have left the whole thing alone and not responded at all. I find Frank F rather boorish. Oh well.


----------



## Trever1t

Hey, now you are in my town!


----------



## jcdeboever

Frank F. said:


> #5 Levis Stadium, Santa Clara
> 
> View attachment 131144


This is super in my eyes. I like the perspective. What an exciting image, reminds me of walking up to Tiger Stadium in the 70's and sneaking into the baseball game. We were occasionally caught but let in anyway because we were wide eyed kids. Thanks Frank for surfacing that wonderful memory for me. Yo da man....


----------



## jcdeboever

Frank F. said:


> #6 Eight seconds to cross
> 
> View attachment 131145


Great composition. Your kind of a freak really....


----------



## jcdeboever

Frank F. said:


> #8 Nantucket Circle Gated Community
> 
> View attachment 131173


Bizarre, is this a NASA farm station?


----------



## Frank F.

I guess we will see a similar discussion when I post my Fresno series later .... may be less controversial when it comes to the San Francisco & Golden Gate & Kings Canyon. Love to see different positions!


----------



## Frank F.

*Day Two
*
On the second day I opened my window and felt I was blasted away by the Californial sun:

#1 blasting morning sun


----------



## Frank F.

I went to the garden of our AirBnB and found our Chinese hosts grow veggies under the exhaust path of all the airplanes flying over the lot:

#2 airplane exhaust veggies




#3 airplane exhaust veggies




#4 airplane exhaust veggies




#5 airplane exhaust veggies


----------



## Frank F.

There were also other aimals, like crows and cats and a fruit tree:

#6




#7




#8


----------



## Frank F.

I also examined the Infrastructure closer from the garden perspective:

#9




#10




#11




#12


----------



## Frank F.

upcoming: Google, Berkeley


----------



## DanOstergren

I like the first shot and feel like you captured the environment and feeling very well. I also like the color tones and the added vignette, and disagree completely with anyone who says this photo "has nothing at all going for it", which seems to me more like bullying and not critiquing.

On the second one I'm not a fan of the intensity of the dark tones, but I do like the lighting on the surrounding mountains as well as the detail and color captured in the sky.

In the third shot I don't like the intensity of the bright spots; it makes it look almost as if the shot were taken with a toy camera or the lens was covered in vaseline. There's also a dust spot near the upper left corner that I personally would have removed in post processing. As far as being a shot that captures a memory for you though, I like it and see the value in it.


----------



## DanOstergren

Frank F. said:


> I also examined the Infrastructure closer from the garden perspective:
> 
> View attachment 131210
> 
> View attachment 131211
> 
> View attachment 131212
> 
> View attachment 131213


I really like all of this particular set and have no critique to offer. Great lighting, subjects and compositions. None of them look heavily edited either, which is something that I think really benefits this sort of photography; they all merit in terms of photographic skill in my opinion and don't have to use editing as a crutch.


----------



## Frank F.

Very interesting for me how very polarizing these few shots were. In another forum I experienced the same while all joined behind the landscape shots later.

There are two intentions when I go shooting a foreign country:

1) experience for myself first hand
2) not reproduce what I have seen earlier

In California I could not help but see what I had seen in the photo books. That is what the first series represents. I am not there yet. I just see the echoes  of what I have seen in the books.

After piercing my brain with sun my mind started to open on the second morning.

PS. My computer is just in mending mode. I experience lots of checksum errors downloading as if a man in the middle attacks the files. Then I cannot install the files. I need updates for my RAW converters though. Either my router was attacked with an attack that survives a factory reset or there is something on my system. I run LINUX from a DVD to scan all drives and can therefore not upload the rest if the 2nd day set.

My voyage started on 9 October and ended on 21 October 2016 ... I did take a lot of shots every day ... less than usual because I was my son's driver and did drive 3 to 6 hours per day. So there should be 13 sets.


----------



## Frank F.

(OK. Now on Linux, see how the upload works here)
@Google I did a one camera (D500) one lens (1.4/35 Ai-S). I really thought that I took a lot of photos whioch in fact I took not. I was talking to my brother and my son we ate wonderful food and had a great time. Not more. So I can only show you the colorful bikes, some gras and a signet...

#13




#14




#15




#16


----------



## Frank F.

I really do not want to show "friends & family", so only very few impressions from a friend's house in Berkeley (I really thought I took more pictures):


#17 still this "Northern African" light & color intensity!





#18 the girls have a nice sense for colors:





#19 Electrical installations, American style. For my German eyes this looks third worldish:


----------



## Frank F.

Later we went to the sea side for a long walk in cold wind and bright sin, my son was freezing but happy.

First set is SF skyline, surfer, pelican:

#20




#21




#22




#23




#24




#25




#26


----------



## Frank F.

Then we visited a peninsula made of concrete rubble where wild fennel and thistles grow, scatterd artwork and graffiti. People walking their dogs, sea side houses by the Highway in the setting sun:

#27




#28




#29




#30




#31




#32


----------



## Frank F.

PS: In fact the upload procedure was ten times faster and more responsive on Linux than on Windows or Android. I often see skripts crashing on this site and a line worth of delay until the works I write are displayed. None of that with Linux. The scan procedure is running now for three hours. While the other Scanners needed a few minutes to scan nearly 400.000 objects, Kaspersky is now running for two hours straight and I contemplate to pull the plug on this...


----------



## DanOstergren

The Albany Bulb! I've been there a few times. Thinking about it really makes me miss living in the Bay Area.


----------



## Designer

Frank F. said:


> Electrical installations, American style. For my German eyes this looks third worldish:
> View attachment 131245


Ah, yes, indeed!  This is not mains power, but telephone and CATV.  And the reason it looks third-worldish is because it is third-worldish.  The installers have one some general guidelines they are supposed to observe, but are basically free to improvise as they go.


----------



## Designer

Good eye, Frank!


----------



## jcdeboever

The latest sets are real nice. You can really see your photography experience throughout all the uploads. Your stuff reminds me of a mentor I had for a short spell, I am not sure how old you are but he is in his late 60's. I was kind of scratching my head at the comments in the beginning but that is kind of how it goes on here. I really liked the North African shot and the home cluster off the highway. You even got a diving bird which could get a lot of members excited on here but more than likely will miss it. 

Good stuff, now show us that pick of @Gary A. with his jean shorts, black dress socks up to his knees (with Jesus sandals), and a  wine stained wife beater.


----------



## bulldurham

Most of my initial response to Frank didn't show and Designer only picked one part to hammer...and that's fine as well...

From a purely analytical point of view and that's how I look at a work the first time through, I will stand by my initial response in that there's nothing here to draw my interest. Some of the later pieces have more merit than the earlier pieces and there are two or three I really like. That said, I want to go back to the first image you posted and look at it from a purely analytical POV. (There was no emotional connect, so this is the best way I can look at the rest of the image.)

So, here it is: I used a Golden Mean grid because I feel it better represents a pano format. The green dots are the intersect points. Somewhere in or on or close to these intersects there should be something to excite the eye into taking a further journey into the scene. I don't see whatever that point is supposed to represent so I have to assume there is some kind of existential side meaning other than the juxtaposition of the industrial to the urban which likely could have been better expressed from a different point of view, as while this one makes a loose-ended connect, as if you wanted to say something but it kept slipping off the end of your tongue, it fails to make a concise statement. You noted you used the vignette because it was too perfect yet there is a significant green color cast you completely ignored. The vignette is a feigned attempt to push the eye toward the middle of the scene yet the middle of the scene doesn't really tell a story. Point missed. I could shoot a thousand scenes like this and have nothing more to show for my efforts than you do on this image or most of the following images.  (The left side is with the color cast removed.) Will everyone agree with this critique..hardly, but I'm not here to post your work on the refrigerator door, I'm here to say what I get from the effort.

As to your shooting experience, as to your intent, as to what you are shooting, I have no idea as there is very little backstory to what you were doing or why until you started getting "meh-ed." I can only go by what I see and how what I see grabs my attention. If the young lady who responded that I was being a bully would care to critique the work other than "I liked the vignette and color saturation," I'd be most interested in seeing what grabbed her intention. I know the argument for "it really grabs me," and I can appreciate an image that really grabs you, but I'll challenge anyone to post a grabber that doesn't contain at least three of the marks of a good photograph: composition, exposure and point of view being my three favorites. And while there may be some that exist, this is not one of them.

I am finished with this though I think all I will have accomplished is to stir the hornet's nest.


----------



## Frank F.

bulldurham said:


> View attachment 131265



you like it rawer? --- sized down from 9500 px --- what is wrong with my composition?


----------



## bulldurham

What is the primary focal point? What is it you want me to see? I will go back to what I think you are telling as a story and that is the overlap of the industrial to the urban landscape. I get that but I feel like you're trying to force it down my throat with all the excess imagery. It's like writing a story; if everything in the scene isn't promoting the plot, then it has to go. If my premise is correct, then doesn't the area inside the white outline tell the same story?


----------



## Frank F.

Interesting point. Yet the gasoline storage on the left is as important to me as the group of trees and the barn like structure on the right. If I would take away something from the picture I would lose the lower fifth. The monochrome dark asphalt does not really help the narrative, makes it more bland. Bland was what I was searching for the Eggelstone Edit.

Now lets see, how it that?


----------



## Frank F.

Designer said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Electrical installations, American style. For my German eyes this looks third worldish:
> View attachment 131245
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, indeed!  This is not mains power, but telephone and CATV.  And the reason it looks third-worldish is because it is third-worldish.  The installers have one some general guidelines they are supposed to observe, but are basically free to improvise as they go.
Click to expand...



I have seen mains power on wood poles in Hayward. But this was 500 meter away from St Andreas fault. Wow.


----------



## bulldurham

So I get Egglestone and had you put that in your initial post information, I would have had a better understanding of your goal. I agree the street does zip for the image. The barnlike structure on the right is the garage of the house next door. I'd take what you have with this edit further by cropping the garage out of the scene. It doesn't do anything to promote the urban to industrial plot.

I am not, as you probably have already surmised, an Egglestone fan. I understand it, but its not my cuppa. It's like Picasso. I understand his work, but other than a very damn few pieces, I would not hang his or any other Cubists works in my house. It's just not my style.

From good dialogue comes a better understanding. It was never personal, it was just one person's observation.


----------



## Frank F.

I feel the exchange to be constructive. Iirc the barn like structure is an unihabited house next door. A house with a garage.


----------



## The_Traveler

bulldurham said:


> So, here it is: I used a Golden Mean grid because I feel it better represents a pano format. The green dots are the intersect points. Somewhere in or on or close to these intersects there should be something to excite the eye into taking a further journey into the scene. I don't see whatever that point is supposed to represent so I have to assume there is some kind of existential side meaning other than the juxtaposition of the industrial to the urban which likely could have been better expressed from a different point of view, as while this one makes a loose-ended connect, as if you wanted to say something but it kept slipping off the end of your tongue, it fails to make a concise statement



The 'Rules of Composition' are just guidelines that are used to nudge a newbie towards understanding; complaining that a picture doesn't work because it doesn't fit neatly on some 'grid line' is like complaining that π can't be correct because it's not an integer. The Rules are a way that people respond, they're not _*the*_ way to make pictures.

Things are what they are. If the picture works or doesn't work, the 'Rules' might be useful to explain why people see things but they are never the deciding factor.


----------



## bulldurham

I used it because I had nothing else to go on to get to where we finally ended up. It worked to get the dialogue going in a useful direction. I understand your knock but feel it is unwarranted.


----------



## DanOstergren

bulldurham said:


> If the young lady who responded that I was being a bully would care to critique the work other than "I liked the vignette and color saturation," I'd be most interested in seeing what grabbed her intention.


If you're speaking of me, I should point out that I'm not a lady; my profile photo is a shot that I took myself. I should also point out that I did not call you a bully. I was directly quoting a different person who responded on the first page of this thread, not you. And yes, I believe that sort of post is bullying, not critiquing. Simply saying a photo has "absolutely nothing going for it" is unhelpful unless you're trying to make someone personally feel bad about their own work, as opposed to offering advice on improving the shot, and actually giving reasons as to why a shot has nothing going for it _in their opinion_.

If you must know what grabbed my attention, like I said initially the color tones grabbed my attention in a pleasing way; they add a nostalgic feeling to the shot that I feel is complimented by the vignette. To add to my feedback, I would say that I also enjoy the composition. The wide frame that includes the road adds a sense of the location to me, and I enjoy how the image includes the street sign on the right side of the frame and the structures on the left side of the frame, and nothing important is being cut off in a way that distracts my eye. I also enjoy the balance of the composition, where the right side of the shot has a bit more in it and the left side has some negative space. To me the image is pleasing to look at and shows the environment nicely.

I wont elaborate on my critique because theres no reason to repeat myself; not all of what I said about the photos was positive and I gave concise reasons on what I didn't like, pinpointing what the photographer can improve on to my own personal liking.


----------



## Frank F.

*Day 3*
Downtown SF & Golden Gate

In the morning I took two photos of our AirBnB waiting outside for my son:

#1 concrete solution




#2 neighbouhood barn


----------



## Frank F.

The whole Day-3-effort is a joint project of my son and me. I could not shoot much, only at places where we could park our car. So I stopped and watcjhed the traffic and asked him what to shoot from the car or he gave me the camera at cross roads and I shot trough the window and doors. Here we go in chronological order:

#3


----------



## Frank F.

Downtown SF:

#4




#5


----------



## Frank F.

Downtown SF:

#6




#7


----------



## Frank F.

Downtown SF:

#8




#9


----------



## Frank F.

Downtown SF:

#10




#11


----------



## Frank F.

Downtown SF:

#12




#13


----------



## bulldurham

Sorry for the mis-identification. Honestly, I just looked at the picture and not the name. I did make a critique that started a dialogue and in the end, we both came to an amicable agreement of sorts but regardless of my take on his work, or his feelings about his work, there was at least an understanding. It is not my cuppa tea and never will be, but that's just me. It's always a matter of opinion.


----------



## DanOstergren

bulldurham said:


> Sorry for the mis-identification. Honestly, I just looked at the picture and not the name. I did make a critique that started a dialogue and in the end, we both came to an amicable agreement of sorts but regardless of my take on his work, or his feelings about his work, there was at least an understanding. It is not my cuppa tea and never will be, but that's just me. It's always a matter of opinion.


 No need to apologize for that.

I never said you didn't make a critique. Like I said, I directly quoted a different person that is not you from the first page of this topic. My post was never directed at you until you asked that I defend my position, so I then responded to you.


----------



## Frank F.

OK. Where do we go from here?
Several days to continue.

SF continued: Temple & Church

#14


 

#15




#16


----------



## Frank F.

SF continued: girls & staircase:
#17


 

#18


 

#19


----------



## Frank F.

#20 looking up:



#21 looking down:


----------



## Frank F.

trains:

#22




#23


 

#24


----------



## Frank F.

#25 looking down:




#26 looking over:


----------



## Frank F.

#27 At the park:




#28 Golden Gate from far away:




#29 and from on top of it as drive-by-shooting:


----------



## Frank F.

#30 to #33 Goden Gate (drive over):


----------



## Frank F.

Vista Point One

#34




#35


----------



## Frank F.

Vista Point Two

#36


 

#37




#38




#39


----------



## Frank F.

#40


 

#41


----------



## Frank F.

#42 to #45 study of facebook/instagram generation:


----------



## jcdeboever

Awesome

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Frank F.

Thank you


----------



## Derrel

jcdeboever said:


> Awesome
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Indeed--I simply LOVE the shot of the bridge footing, with the building with the flag behind it (last shot in Post #79)Wow, I just.....LOVE that image of the section of the GG bridge. The set of four images that make up your "study of facebook/instagram generation" is also very compellling as a set of four.

Very nice to see your take on this part of the ole' US of A.


----------



## Frank F.

Thank you. This is still day 3 of 13. There is a lot more.

My goal that day was to take shots of the GG I have not seen before.


----------



## Frank F.

#46 Coast Guard House by the bridge


 

#47 Skyline from Vista Point One




#48 Swimming Houses behind the tunnel


----------



## Frank F.

*Upcoming: 

Day 4 -- From Santa Clara to Mariposa
*
I just checked: It is Mariposa mostly. I was driving the car all the time.


----------



## Frank F.

Here are the first pictures of Day 4, mostly driving. Our Host opf the Air BnB, Miya, and the concrete workers who poured her new front yard:

#1


 

#2


----------



## Frank F.

Arrival at the Yosemite Inn in Mariposa, finding the last smoker of America ;-)

#3


 

#4


----------



## Frank F.

Then we went on a long evening hike. First on the way was a Mansonic Temple which has seen better days

#5




#6


----------



## Frank F.

Some plants:

#7


 

#8


 

#9




#10


----------



## Frank F.

some human artifacts:

#11



 

#12




#13


 

#14


----------



## Frank F.

Signs of a Hippie community?

#15


 

#16




#17


 

#18


----------



## jcdeboever

Frank F. said:


> Signs of a Hippie community?
> View attachment 132211 View attachment 132212
> View attachment 132213
> View attachment 132214



That is @oldhippy 's old house, he moved out into the country now.


----------



## Frank F.

OK, some more from day four:

#19


 

#20


----------



## Frank F.

#21


 

#22


----------



## Frank F.

*Day 5 
From Mariposa to King's Canyon
#1 to #3 "The Stoneman"*


----------



## Frank F.

*set two "on the road" (many more to follow later, need to sort & develop!)
*
#4


 

#5


----------



## Frank F.

set something (time wrap): "Fresno"

#6


 

#7




#8


----------



## Frank F.

*set something (another time wrap): arriving at King's Canyon:
*
#9



#10



#11



#12



#13


----------



## jcdeboever

The "Stoneman", Bob Edwards does some pretty cool work.

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel

Some really interesting views of a California I never knew existed. Good work!


----------



## Frank F.

Derrel said:


> Some really interesting views of a California I never knew existed. Good work!



You mean you have been to the same places but have seen different things?


----------



## Frank F.

So here I want to insert two DAY5-pictures that I* did not take*.

One was "Cattle Operation" by HWY 41 featuring the Ranch Portal, the Cattle Sorting Installation and a Huge Handmade Sign "RANCHERS FOR TRUMP". I will never forget that. I really should have stopped to take that picture. Even the light was perfect. Pity.

Two was "A yard full of Zombies", a parking lot of a "Danny's" in Fresno, the local Junkies use to get their armpits perforated ... but the light and the scenery and the way these people moved was 110% Zombie Apocalypse. I was not bold enough to get my 10.000-Euro-Camera-bag from the rental car to shoot anything there. It was really scaring. God help my courage next time!


----------



## Designer

Frank F. said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some really interesting views of a California I never knew existed. Good work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you have been to the same places but have seen different things?
Click to expand...

That happens all the time.


----------



## waday

@Frank F. , love this series!


----------



## Frank F.

waday said:


> @Frank F. , love this series!




Thank you! There are 910 shots in 11 categories for 13 October (Day 5). I just did a fast forward through them.

Stoneman is done
Fresno is done
On the road has a lot of nice shots to be added
In Kings Canyon I also did some panoramas
There are also horses and Olive trees and a railroad crossing


----------



## Gary A.

Wonderful stuff Frank.  Maybe not all are wonderful, lol ... but enough that this is a great series.  Very interesting perspectives. Good job.


----------



## Frank F.

Yes I know, Gary. There is some mediocre stuff between them but these add to the overall impression. Life is not a sequence of high lights. There are lows and highs and a lot of mediocre stuff in between. I feel the focussing on the high lights only gives a false impression of the nature of our journey. I sat in the car a lot and drove for 3, 4, sometimes six hours per day. Findig food and shelter was not always easy, but Kons really likes to eat fast food, which made it easier


----------

